# Pristine Vintage 1987 Cannondale SR500 Value



## Esplanade

I am the original owner of a pristine 1987 Cannondale 53cm SR500 that I'm selling. The bike literally has less than 200 miles on it. It needs new tubes and likely a lube job but should be ready to ride with that minimal work. It's equipped with the Shimano 105 group with Biopace chainrings and has all of the original components including the white Vetta saddle and Wolber Alpine rims. It's torquoise and white without the custom graphics and is cosmetically near mint. I'm located in Orange County CA where cycling is very popular. What should I expect to sell this very unique-condition bicycle for?

I will take some photos and try to post them but the essentials of the bike are listed in the 1987 catalog: http://66.147.244.179/~vintagm8/year/1987/1987.pdf


----------



## PlatyPius

Maybe half of what it sold for new. Unless you find one of the three people in the world who have a great desire for an almost-new ancient-technology mid-level road bike that will jar their kidneys out of their body via their anus.


----------



## Esplanade

PlatyPius, I'm selling this bike because I have Stage III breast cancer. Your attempt at humor was not helpful.


----------



## tihsepa

Esplanade said:


> PlatyPius, I'm selling this bike because I have Stage III breast cancer. Your attempt at humor was not helpful.


Sorry to hear that. But...
If you were going to throw that out there, you should have in your first post. 

Nice bike anyway. Its worth a couple of hundred bucks.


----------



## jneilt

cool bike...some of us would like to see pics of it.

size and location are going to be your limiting factors.

FWIW...I ride aluminum and still have both kidneys.


----------



## PlatyPius

Esplanade said:


> PlatyPius, I'm selling this bike because I have Stage III breast cancer. Your attempt at humor was not helpful.


I was being serious. Those bikes didn't ride very well, and it really isn't worth very much.


----------



## Murphy93

Nice bike


----------



## Esplanade

Here are some photos I took a couple of hours ago:


----------



## Esplanade

Opps. I see that I didn't have the front wheel fully clipped in.


----------



## Esplanade

Could you explain the issue with the size and location? Is the 53cm size not desireable? I'm located in an area where cycling is very popular year-round. I posted some pictures and can take more of specific components if needed. It's a very clean bike all around. I have to believe that it's worth more than "a couple hundred bucks."


----------



## cda 455

PlatyPius said:


> Maybe half of what it sold for new.


Agree.



Esplanade said:


> Could you explain the issue with the size and location? Is the 53cm size not desireable? I'm located in an area where cycling is very popular year-round. I posted some pictures and can take more of specific components if needed. It's a very clean bike all around. I have to believe that it's worth more than "a couple hundred bucks."


You're the original owner; What did you pay for it new?


----------



## metoou2

If someone offers $250.00, take the cash as fast as you possibly can.

Older Cannondales that have any chance of appealing to a cyclist / collector are going to be the TOP models for any given year.
A Cannondale with the first black Hollowgram Si cranks, the Black Lightning with Dura Ace trim, the 2001 R5000 Si SAECO Campy Record are sought after. 
The 2003 R5000 Dura Ace in black with the chrome decals is HOT and still gets bid up to high levels on the Bay. 

The one chance of someone being willing to buy your bike and pay a pretty penny is a case in which that person previously owned your exact model, sold it and then regretted selling their bike. They might be searching for the exact model.


----------



## Esplanade

It was a Christmas gift from my then boyfriend. We broke up a few months later. I believe the original price was $600 plus the Campangnolo Aero water bottle.


----------



## jneilt

what do I mean by size and location...well, 53cm is a small bike, so it's going to mostly appeal to smaller men or women. Most women are not bike collectors, so finding a smallish man that is a collector locally is going to be difficult. Just because cycling is popular in your area, does not mean you can collect a premium for the older, clean ride. You have educated buyers in your local. You can find used cannondales for under a grand that are a year or two old pretty much anywhere-with significantly better technology.

It's a wonderful ride. Love the color, and it's in sweet shape. It could easily be converted to STI and with a nice 1" carbon fork be a pretty decent modernized ride for a gal.

You might want to hit some of the female forums. I know you don't want to dump money into if for a sale (and you would not get your inputs out of it), but I look at it and think 800 bucks input and you have a way cooler bike than most of the new rides out there.

FWIW...I ride a 15 year old cannondale that has been updated.

250 would be a very good price, if your just needing money you could ask 3-350 and see what is offered. If you think you will use it again...well...just wait and see...it is a clean used bike.

Sorry about S3 cancer...cancer sucks ass big time. But I assume you still have a future and might be able to use this ride after your well and good....so keep that in mind.


----------



## EuroSVT

Is that a huge dent in the right chainstay? Love the color btw!


----------



## bikerjulio

Consider taking the water bottle and holder off and ebay them together. NOS they are now going for $100. In good condition perhaps 1/2 that.

On the bike you'll get nothing extra for it.

Otherwise nothing to add to the others comments.


----------



## jneilt

EuroSVT said:


> Is that a huge dent in the right chainstay? Love the color btw!


No-they were made that way. Your old bike had it.


----------



## EuroSVT

Yeah I started thinking about that after I posted...appologies! That's such a great looking bike, best of luck with selling her, and please forgive my ignorance


----------



## PlatyPius

bikerjulio said:


> Consider taking the water bottle and holder off and ebay them together. NOS they are now going for $100. In good condition perhaps 1/2 that.
> 
> On the bike you'll get nothing extra for it.
> 
> Otherwise nothing to add to the others comments.


I agree. Those are worth quite a bit.


----------



## cda 455

I love the '1956 baby blue Chevy Bel Air' color :thumbsup: !



If this were a 61cm or 63cm I would offer $350 with that water bottle  .

And yes, I ride a 1995 and a 1997 Cannondale  !


----------



## Winters

OP - Very nice looking classic Cannondale.

Like metoou2 said, collectors usually want the top of the line model.

C'dale did a major frame redesign in 1989 with the 3.0 series.

Yours is very nice. Good luck, you just need to find the right buyer.


----------



## oldcannondale

Esplanade said:


> Could you explain the issue with the size and location? Is the 53cm size not desireable? I'm located in an area where cycling is very popular year-round. I posted some pictures and can take more of specific components if needed. It's a very clean bike all around. I have to believe that it's worth more than "a couple hundred bucks."


Its a beautifull old cannondale, and they are all classy, my wife loves it, wish you were closer, she has a baby blue Giant Dash. Sorry for the crass humor, he's really a very nice guy, when ya get to know him. We will pray for you, and wish you all the best, feel free to pm me, my wife had a scare last year, so we know how devastating that can be. If you would like we could mention your name in our weekly prayer time at church. Bax


----------



## ucfquattroguy

Whoa. I have an '87 R500 in that SAME color. Was what I rode until going to the "dark side" of carbon. Different saddle and no longer equipped with the Bio-pace rings. As far as the ride...you could ride over a quarter and could tell if its heads or tails. ;-p


----------



## Esplanade

Thanks for all of the advice about selling the water bottle separately as it is in perfect condition. I just need to find an allen wrench small enough to remove it. The bike itself is as near pristine as I believe could be found for this era.


----------



## oldcannondale

Esplanade said:


> Thanks for all of the advice about selling the water bottle separately as it is in perfect condition. I just need to find an allen wrench small enough to remove it. The bike itself is as near pristine as I believe could be found for this era.


I suspect you know this, but those are metric and not sae allen wrenches, be sure it fits the bolt head firmly, and turn counterclockwise. If its stiff and doesn't want to budge, theres lots to be said for your LBS, and they might even offer to sell it on consignment for 10 or 15 percent, as commision.


----------

